# aluminum boat?



## clinchmtnboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I have 18 foot deep v crestliner with steel trailer. My question is can i put in salt?(pamlico sound one or two trips a year) I hooked a few tarpon while surf fishing for sharks last summer, now I cant get landing one off my mind. Any info about care or clean up would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

I used to have a small aluminum boat I used in the Pamlico sound for years. I never came across any bad corrosion. I always just rinsed the boat and trailer off well after each use.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

also, put muff ons and run the engine for a while when you are done. 

make sure your trailer bearings are in good shape. 

jerry


----------



## clinchmtnboy (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks for the information! I have not used any of my boats in the salt. I guess I will just clean and flush everything. I will be fishing last week of july. staying in atlantic beach and trailering somewhere three days to fish in the pamlico, nuese area.


----------



## fsuadam (Feb 13, 2008)

Saw on another site where someone recommended taking your boat and trailer to a freshwater landing after you leave the salt.

Back the trailer til it's submerged and then run your motor for about 5 minutes to completely flush the system. Backing the trailer and submerging works better than just spraying it off because the water gets inside the tubing.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I used to use my aluminum jon boat with an old galvanized trailor almost dailey in the chesapeak bay.. for years.. just wash it off. The trailor wound up rottig.. so i built a new one.. allways flush your motor!
the alluminum will do fine in saltwater.
the advice to take your boat and trailer to a fresh water launch sounds like good advice.. but how practical is that..i lived in Willobuy spit, in Norfolk va.. not much freshwater near by..So i sprayed the heck out of it with the hose. The trailer was an 81.. so it was bad before i got it.. i rebuilt it in 2003 .. to this day its still in good condition.


----------

